# Trying to connect / new Roamio / N17 error



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Failed while negotiating. Two reboots havent solved, connected to ethernet cable that is working. 

Is it because my box is still labeled as processing activation under my online account, or something else?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm getting a Failed while negotiating as well. Internet working fine for all other devices.

-Kevin


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

kbmb said:


> I'm getting a Failed while negotiating as well. Internet working fine for all other devices.
> 
> -Kevin


Thanks, maybe they are having network issues.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tivo status says no network issues:

http://status.tivo.com/​


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What is your router's IP address?

The Tivo is looking for it at 192.168.1.1. That is what's set for Gateway and DNS servers.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> tivo status says no network issues:
> 
> http://status.tivo.com/​


Yup, first thing I checked. @tivosupport said could be a temporary error and to try again in 1 hour:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518506218433032192
No C133 errors and all other internet on the Tivo works fine.....just fails when connecting to Tivo.

-Kevin


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm having problems with my TiVos as well. I just tried connecting to the mothership, and I also got the "Failed While Negotiating" error. It's definitely a problem on TiVo's end. My Rokus and other internet connected devices are all working perfectly.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

gweempose said:


> I'm having problems with my TiVos as well. I just tried connecting to the mothership, and I also got the "Failed While Negotiating" error. It's definitely a problem on TiVo's end. My Rokus and other internet connected devices are all working perfectly.


Cool, thanks for chiming in. My account still says activation is in process too.


----------



## tryx911 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just called Tivo about a different issue I was having and was told all Tivo services as far as connecting back to them and to there servers are down at this time and they are currently having network issues at this time and she didn't have an eta on when they might be back up only that yes it is affecting all users trying to connect right now and they are working on it.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

THanks.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

elwaylite said:


> Cool, thanks for chiming in. My account still says activation is in process too.


It can say that for quite a few days but it will most likely be activated fine on the box (when the servers are back up).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

tryx911 said:


> Just called Tivo about a different issue I was having and was told all Tivo services as far as connecting back to them and to there servers are down at this time and they are currently having network issues at this time and she didn't have an eta on when they might be back up only that yes it is affecting all users trying to connect right now and they are working on it.


So much for http://status.tivo.com/ :down:

-Kevin


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

kbmb said:


> So much for http://status.tivo.com/ :down:


maybe, maybe not...the website has shown outages in the past, and i tend to trust the site over the word of one phone rep, who may have been provided a fast and easy way to resolve a customer issue, by simply agreeing with the customer's own suggested suspicions - i'd want more evidence before deciding the site was flawed.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

NorthAlabama said:


> maybe, maybe not...the website has shown outages in the past, and i tend to trust the site over the word of one phone rep, who may have been provided a fast and easy way to resolve a customer issue, by simply agreeing with the customer's own suggested suspicions - i'd want more evidence before deciding the site was flawed.


So more thank one poster whose internet service is fine and getting the same error is not enough?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Both mine finally connected successfully. 

-kevin


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Cool. Ill try mine.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, it connects now.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

elwaylite said:


> So more thank one poster whose internet service is fine and getting the same error is not enough?


i'm just saying one day doesn't make a pattern that renders the website bogus.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Reminder: After adding a Tivo to your account and activating it, you need to have the other Tivos in your account to connect to the Tivo service as well. This will activate the sharing between the new and the older Tivos on your network.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

kbmb said:


> Both mine finally connected successfully.
> 
> -kevin


Mine connected right away, and is now downloading the most current service update.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Having problems now trying to link my account with Amazon to download tv shows. It allowed me to register the tivo account (as a premier dvr 2010), but the tivo is not an option for download when looking at the tv episode I own, and tivo is not showing yet under my devices on Amazon.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

elwaylite said:


> Having problems now trying to link my account with Amazon to download tv shows. It allowed me to register the tivo account (as a premier dvr 2010), but the tivo is not an option for download when looking at the tv episode I own, and tivo is not showing yet under my devices on Amazon.


For Amazon.com, you need to De-Register your Tivos and Re-Register and it will ask for your tivo.com login info. This needs to be done on Amazon.com, under devices of your account, and not tivo.com. Choose any model of Tivo, it does not matter, as long as its in your tivo.com account.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> For Amazon.com, you need to De-Register your Tivos and Re-Register and it will ask for your tivo.com login info. This needs to be done on Amazon.com, under devices and not tivo.com


I did. I went thru amazon, no tivo devices registered, chose to register a device, picked 2010 tivo premier, then it said it was successful. But something isnt linking yet I guess. Maybe it has to do with the network issues earlier, plus my roamio is still not "activated" per Tivo.com.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

elwaylite said:


> I did. I went thru amazon, no tivo devices registered, chose to register a device, picked 2010 tivo premier, then it said it was successful. But something isnt linking yet I guess. Maybe it has to do with the network issues earlier, plus my roamio is still not "activated" per Tivo.com.


I think you need to wait until the Tivo is activated and updated before you can register at Amazon.

Did you make another Tivo Connection after your Tivo received an update and rebooted? No Guide data/settings were downloaded while an update is downloading.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> I think you need to wait until the Tivo is activated and updated before you can register at Amazon.
> 
> Did you make another Tivo Connection after your Tivo received an update and rebooted? No Guide data/settings were downloaded while an update is downloading.


I did.

I will wait until tomorrow and check into things once tivo.com says it is active.


----------

